# Headed out tuesday



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

We are headed out Tuesday toward the squiggles and spur area. Going to overnight for a sword one last time this year. This will be our last trip as we are getting into cotton harvesting season. Anyone else going to be out that way?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I will prob be around the nipple


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Chris whatcha going after


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bills and Hoos


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Well looks like I wont be going. My crew backed out on me


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

syrupdawg said:


> Well looks like I wont be going. My crew backed out on me


No good. If it were on my boat Id invite you to go with us


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Im headed out Wed evening for an overnighter


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No report coming from me. 3+ seas in a mid sized CC didn't sound fun


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Maybe I didn't miss too much then. Im trying to get together a trip for later this week. Maybe my crew can get loose while the weather is decent


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll be out there today and tomorrow. Starting at the nipple and we will see where it goes from there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retro (Jan 16, 2014)

Wirelessly posted

Worked nipple and spur yesterday. Good water, lots of bait, scattered weeds, only one knockdown w/ nothing to show but a sunburn. It was every bit of 3s in the morning. Oh well. Get em next time.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Covered a lot of water today. Couple pockets of pretty water north and east of nipple. Towards the elbow and down almost all the way to spur was anywhere from blended to clean green. 0-1 on whiteys, some super chickens, a blackfin, and a triple tail. Gonna bottom fish tomorrow, try again next week.


----------

